# Farmer Style



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Had to Laugh !


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i love these guys!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CUTE! Love it!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

That was a hoot thanks guys!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Love it! I hate the original.. this is pretty good!


----------

